
Using Slack as a Personal Knowledge Hub – Preslav Rachev - preslavrachev
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/using-slack-personal-knowledge-hub-preslav-rachev?trk=pulse_spock-articles
======
mpbm
"knowledge hub", in this case, apparently means a collection of logs on
various topics.

1) create your own team

2) create lots of channels (don't screw this up)

3) put thoughts into the channels as you have them and use integration to
automatically pull other stuff into the channels

4) review everything you've logged in Slack

5) put the condensed thoughts into Evernote

